# J'ai pas les boules



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

********annonce *********

Cher toi qui me lis, oui toi

Tu sais que notre ami patoch, le seul l'unique a bravé l'interdit, l'omerta qui regne sur ses boules au risque d'un autodafé. Tu le sais hein ?
Et bien je me surge à mon tour je me lève, et je le clame haut et fort en place publique:

*J'AI PAS LES BOULES !*

Ces toutes petites boules qu'amoureusement une fois par an, je sors des cartons pour agrémenter un sapin en plastique de chez carrefour acheté en promo et dont les aiguilles en plastique parfumées odeur sapin font monter en moi tant de souvenirs d'enfant.
 :love:

Mais voila, depuis quelque temps, je ne peux que mettre des boules vertes, et reconnait que des boules vertes sur un sapin vert, c'est bali/balot.


Alors s'il te plait ami lecteur, montre que toi aussi tu as du coeur, et vote pour que je puisse à nouveau mettre mes petites boules rouges


********annonce *********​


----------



## Gr3gZZ (1 Septembre 2010)

C'est quoi ce que vous appellez les boules ? c'est pas marqué sur le sujet vraiment....


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> C'est quoi ce que vous appellez les boules ? c'est pas marqué sur le sujet vraiment....



vote oui et je te dirais après


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2010)

Et pourquoi pas...

[mode 'c'est quoi ce film']
Roses avec des étoiles vertes
[/mode] ?







Ca passerait peut-être mieux auprès de la kommandantur​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> vote oui et je te dirais après



*A VOTÉ !!!*


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas...
> 
> [mode 'c'est quoi ce film']
> Roses avec des étoiles vertes
> ...


_*
NOIRES !*_


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

Ceci etant un sondage anonyme, que les deux qui aient voté contre se dénoncent 
je le propose un empalement methode traditionnelle de l'abbé cochon en place publique, du classique quoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> _*
> NOIRES !*_



Ah, remarque... Ça peut être classieux ; façon escadron de la mort... :style:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------




naas a dit:


> Ceci etant un sondage anonyme, que les deux qui aient voté contre se dénoncent



Bouge pas ; tu vas en voire rappliquer d'autres, des peigne-zizi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2010)

Mais pitain de bordel de merde, vous allez nous les rendre ces boules rouges... ???   

Si vous ne le faites pas pour nous, faites le pour eux, les crétins, les nazes, les sinistrésducalbutes, les abrutis, les peinajouirs, les enfionécroniques, les zandicapédelamatièregrises, les zapelfannavrants, et tous les autres qui nous cassent les burnes...

et rendez nous la grosseveinebleue également...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *A VOTÉ !!!*



*PAREIL !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *A VOTÉ !!!*



Il est des colères qui sont saines !


----------



## jugnin (1 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il est des colères qui sont saines !



Ouais, cette histoire me met carrément la ségolhaine !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2010)

A voté aussi


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, cette histoire me met carrément la ségolhaine !



Ce sujet, c'est ségodoux, c'est ségoneuf ?
Non.
Ouvert avec ségolaine.


----------



## Toximityx (1 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> A voté aussi



Idem...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2010)

T'as voté non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Idem...



Ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip !
...
...
...
...
...
Merci, tu peux ranger ton peigne :love:


----------



## Toximityx (1 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as voté non ?



_Le droit de vote est un des droits civiques de base dans un forum._

Permet aux forumeurs de voter *pour une opinion pour exprimer leur volonté*, par le biais d'un sondage à *réponse secrète*


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Idem...





gKatarn a dit:


> T'as voté non ?



C'est quoi  ce 





>


 on siffle pas ici mÔsieur, on s'insurge


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2010)

@ Toximityx : tu votes ce que tu veux, je ne t'en fais absolument pas grief ; mais, au vu des scores avant que je vote et sachant ce que j'ai voté, il m'est facile d'en déduire l'autre vote qui a eu lieu au même moment ou presque


----------



## Toximityx (1 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu votes ce que tu veux, je ne t'en fais absolument pas grief ; mais, au vu des scores avant que je vote et sachant ce que j'ai voté, il m'est facile d'en déduire l'autre vote qui a eu lieu au même moment ou presque



J'avais déjà voté à l'ouverture du topic, je suis le forum sur iSpy


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

Tiens... iMerdouillon n'est pas encore venu voter, il me semble.
Généralement ce genre de fil le fait sortir de son trou plus vite qu'un colombin un lendemain de biture...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2010)

@ Toximityx : abicédoncpatoikiavoténon pendant que moijevotaisoui alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Abicédoncpatoikiavoténon pendant que moijevotaisoui alors



En tout cas il réussit à merveille la raie sur le côté. :style:


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... iMerdouillon n'est pas encore venu voter, il me semble.
> Généralement ce genre de fil le fait sortir de son trou plus vite qu'un colombin un lendemain de biture...



Tiens en voila une bonne raison de me donner les boules rouges par exemple


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Tiens en voila une bonne raison de me donner les boules rouges par exemple



Gourmande, va ! :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> au vu des scores avant que je vote et sachant ce que j'ai voté, il m'est facile d'en déduire l'autre vote qui a eu lieu au même moment ou presque



Hein ?

'tain, Ok c'est la rentrée, mais c'est pas une raison pour poster des problèmes à la con, qu'on va finir avec des histoires de robinets qui fuient dans des baignoires percées au milieu d'un wagon d'un train parti à 16h33 de la gare de Lyon et...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2010)

A voté :love:


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...au milieu d'un wagon d'un train parti à 16h33 de la gare de Lyon et...



Tu es en avance : il n'est que 15h42 ici à côté de la gare de Lyon


----------



## Toximityx (1 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hein ?
> 
> 'tain, Ok c'est la rentrée, mais c'est pas une raison pour poster des problèmes à la con, qu'on va finir avec des histoires de robinets qui fuient dans des baignoires percées au milieu d'un wagon d'un train parti à 16h33 de la gare de Lyon et...



C'est le train pour ROANNE en gare de Lyon Perrache ? :rateau:






Je préviens qu'il est pour 16h34 et pas 33...:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> et pas 33...



T'es malade ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> C'est le train pour ROANNE en gare de Lyon Perrache ? :rateau:
> 
> Je préviens qu'il est pour 16h34 et pas 33...:hein:



*TU FLOUDES !
C'EST MAL !!!*


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> ...Je préviens qu'il est pour 16h34 et pas 33...:hein:



ah vous voyez, il a les boules, et moi je peux pas, 

*C'EST DE LA DISCRIMINATION !!!! *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> *C'EST DE LA DISCRIMINATION !!!! *


*© !!!*


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... iMerdouillon n'est pas encore venu voter, il me semble.
> Généralement ce genre de fil le fait sortir de son trou plus vite qu'un colombin un lendemain de biture...


Qui ?!...


----------



## Toximityx (1 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> ah vous voyez, il a les boules, et moi je peux pas,
> 
> *C'EST DE LA DISCRIMINATION !!!! *



Les boules comme celles-ci ? : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui ?!...



kitoutdur.





Ah non.
Kate.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (1 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> vote oui et je te dirais après



Et Maintenant ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Et Maintenant ?


Là...


----------



## naas (1 Septembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Là...


Heureusement qu'il y a les modos pour leur apprendre


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2010)

Medames, messieurs, enfin un peu de sérieux, regardez ces boules, ne sont elles pas magnifiques ?






mais non je n'ai le droit qu'a de malheureuses boules vertes, pffff  sur un sapin vert, quel manque de gout 

tu vois amis lecteur tu es d'accord ?! 
ALORS VOTE OUI !!!!


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2010)

Peut-être que si on le disait avec des fleurs...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2010)

esthétiquement, la réponse va de soi...


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> esthétiquement, la réponse va de soi...



J'espère que tu as voté oui pour venir ici


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> J'espère que tu as voté oui pour venir ici



bien que le rouge ne soit pas ma couleur préférée (  ), je crains bien avoir voté pour! :rose: (le rose non plus, d'ailleurs...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2010)

Ah.
Bon.
Voila.
A Voté.


----------



## boodou (2 Septembre 2010)

Au fait, il est où Benjamin ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2010)

Qui ?


----------



## naas (2 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?


kate ? 


boodou a dit:


> Au fait, il est où Benjamin ?


As tu voté oui impétrant ?


----------



## gKatarn (2 Septembre 2010)

Si tu suivais un peu mes posts en page 2, tu saurais


----------



## Aescleah (2 Septembre 2010)

Davantage de couleurs sur le sapin, c'est toujours mieux. Et puis, des fois, le cadeau au pied du conifère, il fait pas plaisir, on devient tout rouge... Et bah tant pis, ça arrive, d'avoir les boules


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2010)

On est déjà en décembre ?!


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2010)

Oh tu sais si je veux mes boules rouges avant Noel il faut que je m'y prenne maintenant

85% pour, le vote est sans appel :style:

_v4hrb2*, yes we can !!!_


*vote for having red balls back


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qui ?



Kate ?!


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> kate ?





HAL-9000 a dit:


> Kate ?!


mais quel nioube ce hall, et en plus il n'a même pas voté oui, une honte je vous dis 

remember v4hrb2 !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Septembre 2010)

J'ai voté oui.

J'en ai reçu que 3 ou 4, ça fait pauvre.


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> mais quel nioube ce hall, et en plus il n'a même pas voté oui, une honte je vous dis
> 
> remember v4hrb2 !




Bah non justement, pas envie de me payer les stocks invendus de boules rouges de la Horde.


----------



## Fìx (3 Septembre 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai voté oui!  ......._ J'aimerai bien savoir c'que ça fait d'en recevoir... :rose:  _


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Septembre 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> (...)_ J'aimerai bien savoir c'que ça fait d'en recevoir... :rose:  _


Pas de problème, naas s'en occupera.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Septembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bah non justement, pas envie de me payer les stocks invendus de boules rouges de la Horde.



clair que tu peux certains doivent, à juste titre, "s'inquiéter"...


----------



## naas (3 Septembre 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> clair que tu peux certains doivent, à juste titre, "s'inquiéter"...


Encore une raison de me donner mes boules rouges 
psss: vous votez au moins ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Septembre 2010)

*Avis à la population Macgéenne *

Au projet de loi de l'instauration des boules rouges au sein de la communauté Macgéenne, votez NON ! Il en va de ma,  de notre, de la survie des plus démunis d'entre nous.  

Votez Non ! Pour une communauté plus juste, plus équtable, qui ne profite pas qu' à la Horde aux plus puissants.


*L'union anti-boule rouge vaincra !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Avis à la population Macgéenne *
> 
> Au projet de loi de l'instauration des boules rouges au sein de la communauté Macgéenne, votez NON ! Il en va de ma,  de notre, de la survie des plus démunis d'entre nous.
> 
> ...


*HÉ VA DONC OUVRIR TON FIL À SONDAGE À TOI, AU LIEU DE FAIRE DE LA RETAPE CHEZ LES HONNÊTES GENS, HÉ POUILLEUX !!!*


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2010)

Choisir Arlette pour proner le vert plutôt que le rouge... 
Sinon faut-il en conclure que tu manques de coui boules, que tu aies peur du retour des rouges ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Sinon faut-il en conclure que tu manques de coui boules, que tu aies peur du retour des rouges ?


 
Typique de l'opposition, coup bas pour detourner du vrai sujet. :style:


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Typique de l'opposition, coup bas pour detourner du vrai sujet. :style:


Dois-je te rappeler que l'opposition, ici, ce serait plutôt toi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Typique de l'opposition, coup bas pour detourner du vrai sujet. :style:



De toute façon, tu seras tondu à la libération... :style:


----------



## tirhum (3 Septembre 2010)

Poil au croupion... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De toute façon, tu seras tondu à la libération... :style:



Ah, moi qui croyais que ce serait plutôt "pendu à un croc de boucher" :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Septembre 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah, moi qui croyais que ce serait plutôt "pendu à un croc de boucher" :rose:



Éventuellement... Pour ne pas qu'il bouge pendant qu'on le tond...


----------



## Gronounours (3 Septembre 2010)

Vivement&#8230; :soupir:


:love:


----------



## boodou (3 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Éventuellement... Pour ne pas qu'il bouge pendant qu'on le tond...



... autour des boules ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2010)

Rouges, bien sûr.


----------



## naas (4 Septembre 2010)

85 % pour :style:


----------



## kisbizz (4 Septembre 2010)

voté !!!

 ça donne de la couleur et surtout de la chaleur le rouge sur un sapin


----------



## naas (4 Septembre 2010)

il a les boules depuis 2003 trop injuste  !!


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2010)

faut bien reconnaître qu'elles sont bien plus alléchantes quand elles sont rouges...


----------



## iMacounet (4 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tiens... iMerdouillon n'est pas encore venu voter, il me semble.
> Généralement ce genre de fil le fait sortir de son trou plus vite qu'un colombin un lendemain de biture...


Je viens de voter tonton 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Avis à la population Macgéenne *
> 
> Au projet de loi de l'instauration des boules rouges au sein de la communauté Macgéenne, votez NON ! Il en va de ma,  de notre, de la survie des plus démunis d'entre nous.
> 
> ...



Et ta soeur elle bat le beurre ? :style:


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2010)

Grâce au défrichage de notre Patoch national, je suis fier de vous annoncer que nos sondages respectifs sont au dessus des 70%
c'est ti pas de la victoire écrasante ça hummmm :style:

Alors messieurs les admin modérés et messieurs les modérateurs administrés (tiens un bon sujet de fil ça  ), ecouterez vous les cris de la populace aux grilles du forum?

En un mot comme en sang:

_*v4hrb2 !!!! *_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Grâce au défrichage de notre Patoch national, je suis fier de vous annoncer que nos sondages respectifs sont au dessus des 70%
> c'est ti pas de la victoire écrasante ça hummmm :style: (...)


A 10h06 : 82,61% pour être exact.
La notoriété des "anciens" quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Avis à la population Macgéenne *
> 
> Au projet de loi de l'instauration des boules rouges au sein de la communauté Macgéenne, votez NON ! Il en va de ma,  de notre, de la survie des plus démunis d'entre nous.
> 
> ...



Remerciera-t-on jamais assez ce cuistre dont quasiment TOUS les posts sont des appels vibrants au rétablissement des boules rouges ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Remerciera-t-on jamais assez ce cuistre dont quasiment TOUS les posts sont des appels vibrants au rétablissement des boules rouges ?




S'il n'y avait que lui...


----------



## naas (5 Septembre 2010)

Honnêtement, vous voyez un sapin tout vert à Noël


----------



## kisbizz (6 Septembre 2010)

et pourquoi pas  ? 

un sapin vert avec des boules blanches !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> et pourquoi pas  ?
> 
> un sapin vert avec des boules blanches !!!



Putain! Mais combien de fois on t'a déjà dit de pas mélanger les cahetons avec le biberon, andouille !??!


----------



## kisbizz (7 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! Mais combien de fois on t'a déjà dit de pas mélanger les cahetons avec le biberon, andouille !??!



que veux tu , j'aime le coté bling bling, d'ailleurs  j'ai oublié de mentionner le "pour parfaire un sapin ecolo ne pas oublier  une touche  *d'or*"


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> que veux tu , j'aime le coté bling bling, d'ailleurs  j'ai oublié de mentionner le "pour parfaire un sapin ecolo ne pas oublier  une touche  *d'or*"



Bon tu crées un fil pour avoir des boules en or


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Bon tu crées un fil pour avoir des boules en or


Golden balls ?!...
C'est le titre d'un film... de boules ?!...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2010)

Pil-poil pour aller avec le Golden chibre de mamy Lilianne ça...


----------



## kisbizz (7 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Bon tu crées un fil pour avoir des boules en or



toi tu veux me faire déguster  la recette favorite de  nephou et en plus avec  toute sa considération !!!


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> toi tu veux me faire déguster  la recette favorite de  nephou et en plus avec  toute sa considération !!!


il est gentil le nephou, mais un modérateur qui modère a priori, c'est un peu nouveau non :sleep:
et je ne vois pas en quoi demander des boules rouges sur le sapin est contraire a la charte et autre netiquettes et machin trucs.
après tout, un sondage a plus de 80% ne peux etre ignoré ou inférieur a la voix d'un seul modérateur, qui applique les règles établies, et non l'inverse.


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> il est gentil le nephou


Trop, je sais 


naas a dit:


> mais un modérateur qui modère a priori, c'est un peu nouveau non


Cest une nouveauté qui date du _comptoir_ en effet 


naas a dit:


> :sleep:


bonne nuit et ne fait pas trop de bruit en ronflant


naas a dit:


> et je ne vois pas en quoi demander des boules rouges sur le sapin est contraire a la charte et autre netiquettes et machin trucs.


Moi non plus, dailleurs je ne lai jamais écrit. Je nai pas non plus fermé les sujets existants. 


naas a dit:


> après tout, un sondage a plus de 80% ne peux etre ignoré ou inférieur a la voix d'un seul modérateur, qui applique les règles établies, et non l'inverse.


Sache que ma voix na rien à faire là dedans mon avis oui, éventuellement.

Les outils mis à disposition des membres et les règles régissant ce forum dépendent exclusivement des décisions des propriétaires et administrateurs. 

Il me semble, pour finir, que tu mélanges un peu les concepts entre sondages et referendum.

_Je te laisse là-dessus méditer sur lanagramme de sondage. Comme quoi, tout est en tout. _


----------



## naas (7 Septembre 2010)

Encore un qui a fait l'école de ceux qui ont raison :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (7 Septembre 2010)

naas a dit:


> Encore un qui a fait l'école de ceux qui ont raison :sleep:



 et tu sais bien de quoi tu parles&#8230; 

bon allez stop au _flood_, fermez le ban, si tu as quelque chose à ajouter : m.p. Merci et bonne nuit


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2010)

Ah nan !... 
Pour le OTAR©, c'est estampillé uniquement P 77 !...


----------



## naas (8 Septembre 2010)

Mon joli sondage n'apparaît pas via iPhone :rose:


----------



## tirhum (20 Décembre 2011)

Bon, alors ?!... :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (20 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, alors ?!... :mouais:



ouaips

et ça dure une semaine tous les mois

je compatis


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Décembre 2011)

tirhum : j'aime beaucoup !:love:


----------



## r e m y (13 Janvier 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Rouges, bien sûr.



suffit de d'mander!


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2012)

C'est fou comme un "ta gueule sale fis de p.... je vais défoncer toute ta famille !!" passe beaucoup mieux avec une boule verte


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> suffit de d'mander!
> 
> Un fake ?



Si je demande ça ,c'est qu'en lisant le nom du fabricant ...


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (13 Janvier 2012)

inculte !!


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2012)

Tiwoui, t'es un gentil :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2012)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> inculte !!



Ben ui forcement...

un type près de Nantes qui vend du Foie Gras...tout est normal...

tu es un 'tit peu naîve je trouve !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (13 Janvier 2012)

gniin :mouais:

naïve ! moi ! 

on se connaît ? 

nan mais soyons sérieux quand même une minute..
du foie gras ?
où c'est qu'ta vu du foie gras toi ?

Pitètr devant toi. 

Tu m'en donnes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Janvier 2012)

si tu amènes les toasts, je dis pas non...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Janvier 2012)

oué oué oué  

on apporte les bougies ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Janvier 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> si tu amènes les toasts, je dis pas non...



La célèbre boule rouge toastée


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2012)

Recollée


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


>



Pour ça




xondousan a dit:


>




Faut pas exagérer, non ! :hein:​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

au cas ou ...


----------

